# manliest man in the history of manly manga



## 8 (Jan 21, 2010)

list your favorite manly manga characters, those you look up to and go: 

HELL YEAH!! 

I'm so proud to be a man  / I wish i was a man 

- GAR level must be at least 9001  -


----------



## Furious George (Jan 21, 2010)

Let's get this over with... 

Whitebeard, Guts.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jan 21, 2010)

Luffy, he can strech his D*** to any size thats what I call manly


----------



## ArtieBoy (Jan 21, 2010)

1. Miyamoto Musashi 
2. Black Beard 
3. Kiriyama, Kazuo (Battle Royale)
4. Sugimura, Hiroki (Battle Royale)
5. Izumi Shione (Gantz)


----------



## 8 (Jan 21, 2010)

Sazen Susanoo said:


> Luffy, he can strech his D*** to any size thats what I call manly



i doubt he can stretch it larger then BABY BEEL


----------



## Brian (Jan 21, 2010)

Kenshiro        .


----------



## Akatora (Jan 21, 2010)

If simply for Personallity and actions

Riki from GNG without a doubt


However he isn't a human so in the bravery be a man way he is but in the bravest man he doesn't qualify not being a man...


There might be one from Fist of the north Star, but Kenshiro lose points from me due to his "bruce Lee"/Martial Law sounds 
it's fine he say those sounds but i have a hard time finding that to be manly... then again that is all for he VA to do, had i not heard the va's version well maybe it would be differant


----------



## robotnik (Jan 21, 2010)

martial law sounds


----------



## Cibo (Jan 21, 2010)

Guts - Berserk
Mamoru - Until Death Do Us Part
Mr. Chang - Black Lagoon
Manji - Blade Of The Immortal
Munsu - Snin Angyo Onshi
Kyoya Iida - Jiraishin


----------



## Inugami (Jan 21, 2010)

I wanted to say Onizuka but again he loses a lot of points via his virginity xD


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 21, 2010)

Jotaro
Munsu
Spike
Gutts
Dark Schneider
Cross Marian

Good Game


----------



## Bilaal (Jan 22, 2010)

2 Words: *Jotaro. Kujo.*

*Spoiler*: __ 





Read to the end of the chapter
Omamori Himari 38




Kenshiro too


----------



## Gnome (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## Jugger (Jan 22, 2010)

Jotaro
Toriko


----------



## hazashi (Jan 22, 2010)

OOONIZUKAAAA



and of course, guts!


----------



## zuul (Jan 22, 2010)

Cobra.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 22, 2010)

Kenshiro 

YU WA SHOCK!


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 22, 2010)

Jonathan, Joseph, Jotaro (JJBA)
Sendou, Takamura (Hajime no Ippo)


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 22, 2010)

Thors, Askeladd and Torkell from Vinland Saga.


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm surprised no one mentioned Zoro yet.


----------



## valerian (Jan 22, 2010)

Jonathan, Joesph, Jotaro, Josuke, Akira Kongou, Toriko, Guts, Thorkell, Askeladd, Franky and Kenshiro.





> There might be one from Fist of the north Star, but Kenshiro lose points from me due to his "bruce Lee"/Martial Law sounds
> it's fine he say those sounds but i have a hard time finding that to be manly... then again that is all for he VA to do, had i not heard the va's version well maybe it would be differant


----------



## Totitos (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## Muk (Jan 22, 2010)

Baby Beel


----------



## Fang (Jan 22, 2010)

Somehow I instantaneously knew this was going to be an awesome thread. Also what is wrong with atatatatatatata exactly?


----------



## Cochise (Jan 22, 2010)

Bjorn. Guts. Musashi. Crocodile. Dio.


----------



## Bilaal (Jan 22, 2010)

Also, the _entire_ cast of Vinland Saga.


----------



## abcd (Jan 22, 2010)

He has the biggest balls and he show them without fear


----------



## Blade (Jan 22, 2010)

Darsh
Alucard
Kenshiro
Eikichi Onizuka
Adam Blade
Guts
Munsu
Jotaro Kujo
D.E.Kyo


----------



## Evul Overload (Jan 22, 2010)

Gutts (Berserk), Askeladd (Vinland Saga), Jotaro, Dio (both JJBA), Kenshiro (FotNS), Whitebeard (OP), Munsu (SAO), Spike Spiegel (Cowboy Bebop), Dark Schneider (Bastard!!),  Chang (Black Lagoon), Alucard (Hellsing), Krauser II (DMC), Musashi (Vagabond) and Benedict XVI from The Legend Of Koizumi


----------



## Bilaal (Jan 22, 2010)

Let's not forget Shishioh Guy


----------



## Krombacher (Jan 22, 2010)

Everyone but the Breakers main character was mentioned already..

I forgot his name (I always do  ) but they call him Goomoonryong 

EDIT:

The breaker is a manwha, though..


----------



## Rykiel (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## SAFFF (Jan 22, 2010)

MrRoastDuck said:


> 2 Words: *Jotaro. Kujo.*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



my god do i love this guy. hahaha


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 22, 2010)

Kenshiro
Dark Schneider
Guts

Must read more mangas with manly characters. Want to say Master asia, Spike Spiegel, Kamina, Ryoma, Simon and Guy but those would fall under anime.


----------



## The Doctor (Jan 22, 2010)

this thread lacks Kongou Banchou


----------



## p-lou (Jan 22, 2010)

chou koumei is a man


----------



## Yoburi (Jan 22, 2010)

Uzumaki Naruto is the manliest man when he isn't thinking about other man.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sasori (Jan 22, 2010)

So what was this thread about again?


----------



## SPN (Jan 22, 2010)

ArtieBoy said:


> 3. Kiriyama, Kazuo (Battle Royale)



 agreed



abcd said:


> He has the biggest balls and he show them without fear



 That manga is win. 



Seto Kaiba, because it takes a REAL man to play a child's card game... and still take yourself seriously.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jan 22, 2010)

*Gol D. roger*
*Ging Freecss*
Musashi 
Jotaro
Munsu 
Alucard

and lambo of course


----------



## Perseverance (Jan 22, 2010)

Miyamoto Musashi, Gatts, older thorfin

It's over, /thread


----------



## Mider T (Jan 22, 2010)

Otokosuki.  So manly he makes you question your own sexuality.


----------



## Tools (Jan 22, 2010)

8 said:


> i doubt he can stretch it larger then BABY BEEL



Baby Beel for the manly win! 

But Whitebeard is close second.


----------



## Prowler (Jan 22, 2010)

Guts
Garp 
Alex armstrong  
Others...


----------



## Samurai Ryuuma (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm suprised nobody mentioned Raoh


----------



## Abigail (Jan 22, 2010)

Surprised and horribly disappoint.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 22, 2010)

Bubi said:


> *Gol D. roger*
> *Ging Freecss*
> Musashi
> Jotaro
> ...



Ging is an anti-social dead beat father. 

How dare you put him in a list with Jotaro, Alucard and Musashi!


----------



## robotnik (Jan 22, 2010)

^ (use bro) don't know about my main man riki-oh


----------



## Gabe (Jan 22, 2010)

Musashi 
Alucard


----------



## EternallyStar (Jan 22, 2010)

Eh? No one has said Armstrong from FMA?

The hell is the matter with this thread?


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 23, 2010)

shaupufu

**


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Sen (Jan 23, 2010)

Whitebeard definitely strikes me as quite manly 

Also Kenpachi.  A few others, but I'm quite tired so for now I will stick with those two   Both come off as manly (favoring brute strength, a bit belligerent, etc) and extremely powerful, so I suppose that is why I thought of them.


----------



## p-lou (Jan 23, 2010)

robotnik said:


> ^ (use bro) don't know about my main man riki-oh



riki-ho         .


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jan 23, 2010)

Alex Louis Armstrong


----------



## Perseverance (Jan 23, 2010)

EternallyStar said:


> Eh? No one has said Armstrong from FMA?
> 
> The hell is the matter with this thread?



Thread title says Manliest man in history, Armstrong is manly, but he pales when up against the likes of Miyamoto Musashi or Gatts or even Thorkell.


----------



## Perverted_Jiraiya (Jan 23, 2010)

*Fuurinji Hayato*

Fuurinji Hayato

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Odoriko (Jan 23, 2010)

_Naruto Uzumaki 
Them clones would be something else.._​


----------



## MdB (Jan 23, 2010)

HNNNNNNNNNNGH


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 23, 2010)

Guts 

Absolutely rofl at saying Naruto.

Otcho/Shogun is pretty manly, as is Kenji. And of course, Onizuka. Akira Kongou.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 23, 2010)

Lol Naruto.


----------



## Pompous (Jan 23, 2010)

Dr. Black Jack.


----------



## robotnik (Jan 23, 2010)

p-lou said:


> riki-ho         .



don't worry p-lou

you're still my best bud


----------



## 8 (Jan 23, 2010)

naruto's character is damaged so badly. even if he went to kumo, stomp raikage+killerbee combo, impregnate all kumo chicks. it just wouldn't be enough.


----------



## p-lou (Jan 23, 2010)

robotnik said:


> don't worry p-lou
> 
> you're still my best bud



:swoon:



Pompous said:


> Dr. Black Jack.



burraku jakku sensei is a man


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Jan 23, 2010)

> burraku jakku



The post above me couldn't be more correct.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jan 23, 2010)

lol naruto but he is still a teenager not a man..
anyway in terms of masculinity:
 4 years old takezo > not sired alucard >>> doraemon > detective conan > sakura > kaname kuran > naruto


----------



## Hollow Prince (Jan 23, 2010)

Im sorry for my category of manga not being as big as everyone elses, but Id have to say Guts, Kei Kurono, or Major Armstrong.


----------



## Fang (Jan 23, 2010)

Full Metal Terrible :froggy:


----------



## MdB (Jan 23, 2010)

TWF said:


> Full Metal Terrible :froggy:



Boo.


----------



## Evul Overload (Jan 24, 2010)

Hazelnut said:


> _Naruto Uzumaki
> Them clones would be something else.._​



This isn't ven funny anymore. Now this thread is tainted with his fail


----------



## Krauser-tan (Jan 24, 2010)

wow those pics of naruto are just....sad. poor guy has fallen so much.

as for the thread, kenshiro, raoh, jotaro, guts, sakuragi, adam blade, alucard and onizuka.


----------



## zuul (Jan 24, 2010)

MdB said:


> Boo.




How could you not named Cobra.

Harlock is too noodly looking and emo to strike me as uber manly, mind you.

Well at least he had a GF at some point, it's much more than most of the shounen main nowadays.


----------



## Blade (Jan 24, 2010)

Zaoldyeck said:


> as for the thread, kenshiro, raoh, jotaro, guts, sakuragi, adam blade, alucard and onizuka.




You miss some more, but i can say this man knows as well from ''quality'' characters


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jan 24, 2010)

_Hojo Akira_ - Sanctuary

Possibly one of the most charismatic figures ever created. Every action he took in his ever enduring, vehemently thrilling, all aspiring life; perfectly defined the term "manly". I was simply captivated by his alluring aura, so much so that he quickly became one of my favorite characters ever set in a fictional work. The way he dealt with the rambunctious Yakuza system, thus restructuring it into something truly prosperous was a quintessential staple of what a man should aspire to be.

_Shou Azuma_ - Akumetsu

Its nearly impossible to not associate manly action with the name Shou Azuma. The man gave his life dozens of times over in an attempt to restructure the political system of Japan and cause a change reaction that would inadvertently reform any avocations set forth by shady politicians.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 24, 2010)

Kamina from TTGL


----------



## Hokage Josh (Jan 24, 2010)

Misty from pokemon, that dude rocks


----------



## Pipe (Jan 24, 2010)

Whitebeard(OP)
Alucard(Hellsing)
Alex Armstrong(FMA)
Makoto Shishio(Rurouni Kenshin)
Ban Midou(Get Backers)
Hiruma(Eyeshield 21)


----------



## Magnificent (Jan 24, 2010)

From what I have read it has to be Gatts


----------



## Neelon (Jan 24, 2010)

In no particulary order:
Furinji Hayato / Ma sougetsu / Furinji Saiga / Sakaki Shio - HSD Kenichi 
Joseph joestar (Jotaro is unoriginal and bland.) - JJBA
Gutts - Berserk
Crocodile ( I don't find whitebeard manly...) - One piece
Saga - Saint Seiya
Kenshiro / Raoh - FOTN
Raikage - Naruto
Onizuka - GTO
Hanma yujiro / Doppo orochi - Baki series
Gaoh rikiya - eyeshield 21

Making a choice among all of these manly men is very very hard


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jan 24, 2010)

Takamara-Hajime No Ippo
Kenshiro
Piccolo


----------



## Sasori (Jan 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Griever (Jan 25, 2010)

Ryo - Shamo
Alucard - Hellsing
Shin Natsume - Tenjou Tenge 
Kazuo Kiriyama - battle royale

And a video game character

Caim - Drakengard

That's all i can think of right now.

EDIT: i can't believe i forgot this guy.
Faust VIII - Shaman king (the guy cut out his own bone :amazed)


----------



## Fran (Jan 25, 2010)

Sasori said:


> *Spoiler*: __




  Excellent choice right here.


----------



## Storminator Steel (Jan 25, 2010)

Gantz: Kaze, Gantz sucks but still

Trigun: Chapel the Evergreen a.k.a Master C, *not the anime version.*


----------



## Majeh (Jan 25, 2010)

Hiko Seijuro, kenshins master.

Majeh from King of hell 

The manliest man would be goomoonyrong.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Glued (Jan 25, 2010)

You are fools, behold Kaoru Hanayama!


----------



## Glued (Jan 25, 2010)

UsoppYusukeLuffy said:


> Takamara-Hajime No Ippo
> Kenshiro
> *Piccolo*



Does he actually even count as a man?


----------



## Evul Overload (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## Sasori (Jan 25, 2010)

^ What a cockblock.


----------



## Mahdi (Jan 26, 2010)

^ I laughed out loud at this...but as for manly men in no particular order:

{One Piece}
1.) Whitebeard
2.) Luffy 
3.) Gol. D Roger

{Naruto}
1.) Raikage
2.) Jiraiya

{History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi}
1.) Hayato Furinji
2.) Shio Sakake

{Vagabond}
1.) Miyamoto Musashi
2.) Ito Ittosai
3.) Yoshioka Seijuro
4.) Yagyu Sekishusai
5.) Sasaki Kojiro

{Berserk}
1.) Gutts
2.) Griffith
3.) Skull Knight

{HxH} 
1.) Ging Freecs
2.) Gon Freecs
3.) Killua Zoldyck

{Veritas}
1.) Ma Gangryong
2.) Lightning Tiger

{Beelzebub}
1.) Baby Be'el
2.) Oga Tatsumi
3.) Toujou

{Vinland Saga}
1.-x) Just about everyone

{Worst}
1.-x) Same as above....

{Crows
1.) Bouya Harumichi
2.) Rindaman


----------



## Gatagata (Jan 26, 2010)

Takamura-Hajime No Ippo
Guts-Berserker
Hiei-YYH
Kamina-TTGL
Black Star- Soul Eater
Zoro- One Piece
Oga- Beelzebub
Kenshiro- Hokuto No Ken


----------



## Meztryn (Jan 26, 2010)

Dio Brando/Joseph Joestar.
Gatts.
Oga.
Guriko.
Harumichi.
Tesshou.
Kamina.
Musashi.
Netero.
Michael/Ares.
Thorkell.
Onizuka.


----------



## Ola (Jan 26, 2010)

Vegeta most certainly. xD


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 26, 2010)

Gutts


----------



## Sasori (Jan 27, 2010)

Tesshou R.I.P.

Shougo will definitely pierce the heavens in your stead.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jan 27, 2010)

Takamaru
Gutts
Thorkell
Thors
Kenshiro
Goomoonyrong

Could list more, but you get the idea.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 27, 2010)

It's over.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Jan 27, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> It's over.



lmao you win!
I was Like "is that a car?"


----------



## Evul Overload (Jan 27, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> It's over.



It might rival Dio's steamroller


----------



## ArtieBoy (Jan 27, 2010)

what manga is that??


----------



## 8 (Jan 27, 2010)

thanks for reminding me. i picked up that manga a few months ago, but forgot it existed. can't even remember how its called.


----------



## Blade (Jan 27, 2010)

ArtieBoy said:


> what manga is that??



Kongou Bnachou


----------



## zquabez (Nov 26, 2010)

everyone saying jotaro clearly hasn't read part 2 of jjba with joseph joestar lol


----------



## viduka0101 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sakaki Shio off course


----------



## ichigeau (Nov 26, 2010)

charlotte


----------



## Oceania (Nov 26, 2010)

Ohhh come on, everyone knows that Gutts/Guts is the manilest manly man!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 26, 2010)

dio/diego brando
joseph joestar
jotaro kuja
alex armstrong
gutts
roah
askeladd
thorkell
wrath
kenshiro
whitebeard


----------



## ichigeau (Nov 26, 2010)

alex louis amstrong from fma
he make look stuff that would usually look gay into manly

f***** yeah  (cant find pic of the manga...)


----------



## tminty1 (Nov 27, 2010)

Roronoa Zoro
Saito Hajime
Makoto Shishio
Alucard
Kuwabara Kazuma
Zeno Zoldyck
Sir Crocodile
Gildartz


----------



## Epik High (Dec 16, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]2K5goI_wmBI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Meridian (Dec 25, 2010)

Kenshiro, obviously!


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 25, 2010)

Griffith 
He raped Gutts' girlfriend in front of his face...


----------



## CetLot (Dec 25, 2010)

Askeladd, Thors, Thorkell (Vinland Saga), Spike (Cowboy Bebop), Mugen(Samurai Champloo), Jiraya, Onizuka(GTO), Kakashi


----------



## Dante10 (Dec 25, 2010)

Akira Hojo
Guts
Thorkell/Thors
Ryo Narushima
Alucard
Father Anderson
Musashi


----------

